# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  2012s New Species: Clawed Cave Spiders, Glowing Roaches, Tiny Tarantulas & More

## findiviglio

Hi All,
  Invertebrate enthusiasts have learned to expect the discovery of fantastic new species on a regular basis.  But even old timers such as I were shocked by some that came to light this past year. Large, claw-bearing Cave Robber Spiders, giant bio-luminescent roaches, brilliant arboreal tarantulas, neon-colored freshwater crabs, dive-bombing waspsthe list boggles the mind.  Today Ill highlight a few that have entranced me; please post your own favorites (whether covered here or not) below.
*Cave Robber Spider, Trogloraptor marchingtoni*  The Cave Robber Spider, arguably 2012s most otherworldly discovery, turned up in a place not known for hiding unseen species  southwestern Oregon.  In fact, not a single new spider has been described in the USA in the past 130 years. 
  Read article here 2012 
  Comments and questions appreciated.  As I do not place notices here each time I post a new article on That Reptile Blog, you may wish to check in periodically or subscribe; you can do so here That Reptile Blog.  Please also check out my posts on Twitter http://bitly.com/JP27Nj.

  Thanks, Frank
  My Bio, with photos of animals Ive been lucky enough to work with That Pet Place welcomes Zoologist/Herpetologist Frank Indiviglio to That Reptile Blog | That Reptile Blog That Reptile Blog
  Face Book http://on.fb.me/KckP1m

----------

